# How much is enough at 26 yo?



## noobmuscle (Jun 30, 2012)

I have always just assumed that I am to young to do the appropriate amount of GH to see beneficial muscle building results at my current income level. Have I been assuming right?

At 26 years old, how much GH would I have to run for how long to see the muscle building properties of GH?


----------



## beasto (Jun 30, 2012)

I started when I was 26 and your natural production starts to decline for most males @ age 30. I mean being 26 you should be producing enough naturally to benefit from 2IU's daily 5 days on 2 days off 6 months. And if you don't want to go that route you can always research IGF-DES, IGF-LR3 and still get some good results from those 2 peptides.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

I say it often but my only regret with hgh is that I did not start sooner and I started at age 32

 Since you are saying muscle building and being a young guy I realize you willw ant fast results lol

 With that said if you can afford it for muscle building in conjunction with AAS also run hgh at 4iu per day if rips or 6-8 iu per day if one of the lesser brands 

 It is all about the IGF levels for creating new satellite cells and muscle cells. If you double your baseline you in essence double your capacity to create new cells IMO

 a good quality hgh will raise IGF levels by an avg of 100 pts per iu injected.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 30, 2012)

Noob I'm 25 and I've been running rips at 4 iu a day, but that's because I want to get on stage and flex my half naked body one day haha

I'm not sure how much muscle building if any has occurred but I literally kept all of my gains from my first cycle and I really think I can attribute that at least partially to the rips...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Well zeek started when he was 12 years of age and gh was way more potent in 1927.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

He actually test first GH from dead bodies


----------



## beasto (Jun 30, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> He actually test first GH from dead bodies


hahaha that cadaver GH


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well zeek started when he was 12 years of age and gh was way more potent in 1927.



 Forget playing kick the can, lets play kick the old geezer!!!  



Pikiki said:


> He actually test first GH from dead bodies



 there is a lot of truth to that Pikiki lol  there is something to be said about bio- identical hormones!  just sayin!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

Great shit. Thanks guys. It's obvious I have a lot more research to do first, but I may look at adding some rips to my next run around Christmas. Got a bit more to go on my current cycle. I had just heard that 6-10 ius was what you wanted to be at for muscle building properties so my though was, damn, I must need a lot more than that bein gin my mid 20's. Ha. Thanks guys... and old man... 

So 4iu's a day on a 5 on 2 off regimen for 6 months would mean 5 kits. Not near as bad as what I though! This old social worker can handle that. `10iu's a day? Completely different story!


----------

